# Good restaurant near Croke Park



## dangerhere (11 Oct 2007)

Anyone recommend a nice restaurant near Croker. I am going to the match on saturday and will be there @ 5pm. Nothing posh but something along Dorset St or similar. Thanks.


----------



## annfield (11 Oct 2007)

[broken link removed]

Ivy house and Independent Pizza company should do the job. The pizza restaurant is beside drumcondra railway station


----------



## purpeller (11 Oct 2007)

There's an Indian opposite Fagan's - Djmuna (sp?) vg and inexpensive.


----------



## dangerhere (11 Oct 2007)

Thanks- are any of them near the Ulster Bank on the corner eg 100 yds, 500yds? Parking on Ignatius Road!


----------



## pc7 (11 Oct 2007)

if you are willing to go to fairview side of croker Canters do a good early bird or Da Enzos across the road from it is lovely but pricey


----------



## MsGinger (11 Oct 2007)

If you like chinese, try the Jade Dragon - across from the Skylon Hotel so a few minutes walk.


----------



## pinkyBear (6 May 2009)

Hi there,
A new restaraunt has opened up beside Jurys/Croke park - does anyone know the name of it.

Cheers P


----------



## Simeon (6 May 2009)

purpeller said:


> There's an Indian opposite Fagan's - Djmuna (sp?) vg and inexpensive.



Jamuna and it's very good. Just a few doors away from Bertie's old office but don't let that put you off. Google their menu.


----------



## pinkyBear (6 May 2009)

Hi there,
I know Jamuna - and yes i agree its yummie.. No this is a restaraunt just up from Croke Park, beside Jurys - an Italian restaraunt. 

The restaraunt is one of a chain developed by the property developer from Wexford who did the italian quarter in town..

I know everything about the restaraunt bar the name!!!!!


----------



## Simeon (6 May 2009)

Ahaa! Could it be Mick Wallace's eating emporium _Delle Langhe_? Never been there but knowing Mick ......... it should be the biz.


----------



## pinkyBear (6 May 2009)

hi there yes that is one of the restaraunts in the chain, but thats in the Italian quarter - he has another one beside Croke Park and yes it is really good... Great site though simeon..


----------



## WaterSprite (6 May 2009)

The Italian is called Enoteca D'Asti and is really nice - got a good review recently in one of the papers, which is great to see.  Another poster recommended Cantors and Da Enzo's in Fairview - have to say, I've been to both and didn't like the food at either (sorry!). 

Jamuna is great - so is Independent Pizza (although would probably be mobbed - it's v popular).  Also nice is Rupsha (Indian also) on Dorset St - really good food and lovely staff.


----------



## pinkyBear (6 May 2009)

Enoteca D'Asti  - thats the place I am looking for...Cheers P


----------



## smparent (19 Jun 2010)

Independent Pizza is the best place to eat in Dublin - couples or families. Great food, quick service and near all the pubs & Croker.


----------

